# Goodbye to soccer kicks & stomps



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

White later said in an interview with the Las Vegas Review-Journal that Pride will be adopting the UFC's rules. "As far as I'm concerned, if an organization doesn't follow these rules, it's not MMA," White said. White also said that he would have "the option to use Pride fighters in UFC shows" if he chooses.

this is wot made pride special to me,wot now for the chuteboxers ther game is gone, shogun will be pissed.
am i the only 1 who isnt happy about the ferritas buying pride.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree with you. If this is true then Pride will just be another UFC. Hopefully the Fertittas will not let Dana do what he wants with the fighters.


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

Where is that quote from? Dana White runs UFC, not Pride FC right?

Nevada rules don't apply in Japan. 

I need an official word. Now!


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

That sucks if it happens. I for one could live without soccer kicks and stomps (and elbows to the head), but knees to a downed opponent should be implemented because they keep fighters from stalling. If the NSAC can change it's mind on this rule, I will be a satisfied customer. 

Shogun seemed to do just fine without stomps at the last event. He'll just go "Fedor-style" from now on. Stomps are cool looking (though they rarely actually land), but I can live without them.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

Dutch Master said:


> Where is that quote from? Dana White runs UFC, not Pride FC right?
> 
> Nevada rules don't apply in Japan.
> 
> I need an official word. Now!


Nevada rules dont apply in Japan, but the owners can adopt the Nevada rules if they please and no one can do anything about it.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

guys its on mmaweekly check it out.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

they might aswell name it ufc in japan cause its not pride no more. as much as am going to support both orgs pride is gone forever.


----------



## CroCop#1UFCfan (Dec 31, 2006)

i don't really see it as that big of a deal really. I mean, I'm a PRIDE fan, but look at the event in Las Vegas, both of them have kicked ass without using Japanese rules, so all in all, it's good for the sport to be sanctioned under the same rules.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

IMHO, its not that they are banning the soccer kicks or foot stomps... that isnt a big deal...

its the elbows to the head on the ground that will suck...
we will see more ref stoppages as a result... 

Also, the endless hugging matches that will ensue... because in Pride you had to keep the action going... in the UFC they can have 5x 5minute rounds of pure dry humping :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

Japanese rules make the fights WAY more entertaining. And it adds to the mystique, and overall sport in my opinion. How a forward kick to the face at full force can be considered legal, but not head stomps I won't ever be sure.

UFC rules are weak. They slow down fights, especially once they go down tot he ground. Pride refs are notorious for stressing the action. UFC refs just stand there and say. "Better do something or I'll stand you up". "Better defend yourself." 

Whatever though, I'm still a Pride fan even though it's Dana's mission to destroy it, and maybe even the Fertitta's mission as well.

I can at least say there used to be a MMA company that valued competition and not the profit.

F**k Dana and his 10% share of the company!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't really care about the soccer kicks or head stomps. We can still see a good fight with out them. Its just Pride adopting UFC rules just seems a little to weird.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

Dana has no ownership of Pride, and whatever % clout from the Ferrita Bros. at best.

His opinion means jack-shit regarding Pride ring rules. That decision rests with the Fertitta's and/or wherever the fight is being held.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

We're idiots if we think that the Ferrtitas aren't going to let Dana run Pride as well. I mean what other reason is there for letting him tag along on a trip to Japan? Dana will eventully be running both companies and I really hate this. Dana running the UFC means that he will be able to stick his nose into Prides business. He even said that he will be able to take from the Pride's roster to make dream matches. Do you really think that will only be a one time deal. Lets face it. Pride is dead. What made it cool and unique (the rules, and yes it was the rules) is now gone. Dana's stock has just now doubled on the Douche brand.


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

If they can't fight without them, they aren't really the best fighters in the world. Simple as.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Pride is no longer PrideFC. Whoa to the republic. 

The realistic nature of PrideFC has been deciding factor in what made Pride, well, Pride. It was a real fight; however, there were civilized rules to ensure safety. 

I love how the clowns at the NSAC allow countless deaths under the insanely unsafe rules of boxing, but refuse to allow the PrideFC rules. Oh wait, no one has gotten seriously hurt or died under Pride rules... can't have that!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

It's really really sad that it had to happen. I still can't believe it and I don't really understand why they abolished those rules instead of adopting them in UFC..


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

fenderman80 said:


> We're idiots if we think that the Ferrtitas aren't going to let Dana run Pride as well. I mean what other reason is there for letting him tag along on a trip to Japan? Dana will eventully be running both companies and I really hate this. Dana running the UFC means that he will be able to stick his nose into Prides business. He even said that he will be able to take from the Pride's roster to make dream matches. Do you really think that will only be a one time deal. Lets face it. Pride is dead. What made it cool and unique (the rules, and yes it was the rules) is now gone. Dana's stock has just now doubled on the Douche brand.


i agree


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

"And while Pride fights will remain in a ring, the same weight classes and unified rules used in the United States will be adopted.

“The same game of soccer that we play in the United States is the same game they play in Japan, England, and Brazil, and that’s what we want for mixed martial arts,” said White. “We will follow the unified rules of the Nevada State Athletic Commission.”"

I guess it's pretty much official now.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

Toxie said:


> It's really really sad that it had to happen. I still can't believe it and I don't really understand why they abolished those rules instead of adopting them in UFC..


They cant accept them in the ufc because there are no states in the US that allow many of the techniques that are in question on this forum. If it were a possibility I would love for the UFC to adopt these rules, but give that this is not possible I for one am happy that the two largest and best pools of mma fighters will have a standardized set of rules. This is one step closer to determining who is really the best. Now the next step would be to convince sports commisions in the US to commision fights with these rules and the standardize them instead.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

it does suck the pride events were like raw fights and the ufc will americanise it no offense to the us


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

of all the madness going on i think this is one of the things that piss me off the most making pride conform to the UFC rules instead of keeping it as it always was which IMO made it more exciting


----------



## BHShaman (Sep 2, 2006)

Ok. One guys perspective.. mine.

MMA can not succeed if the GENERAL public considers it too blood thirsty. UFC only succeeded after it adapted its rules to become acceptable to gaming commissions, but more importantly the public.

Pride was obviously not doing something right or they would not have faltered. Adopting basic UFC striking rules may be the first step to something better.

I hope UFC also takes on some of Prides non-striking rules, like their yellow card system. Make people work, work, work in the bout. Even wrestlers/GNP folks can be working a move and not get carded. But no more laying on someone, or under someone, for 3 minutes trying to get your breath back.

Purist can always buy underground videos, double featured with pitbull and cockfight bouts.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

If they get rid of yellow cards Im going to be really really really really really f'n pissed. Soccer kicks and ground stomps are definetly gone but their has been talk of allowing knees from the ground. This I think could really help out UFC with keeping the action moving in fights. This does suck, I love stomps and soccer kicks as much as the next guy but if youre going to be holding fights in both America and Japan I think it sucks to change up the rules depending on country. I do think a unified rule system will be a huge plus to the fighters, but I also think the current rules need some tweaking. Knees on the gound and yellow cards and I will be able to get over the loss of the greatest move in MMA history behind the head butt, the head stomp.


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

i would rather have soccer kicks and stomps than elbows... how are soccer kicks and stomps cheap??? it keeps the fight going and doesnt allow people just to sit on the mat and wait to get up..it makes it more fair and doesnt allow people just to keep shooting and missing it gives a consequence for those fighters who miss the shot.. and elbows are dumb it doesnt do much in the way of damage to an opponent all it does is produce cuts so there is a stoppage which is dumb one lucky elbow can stop a fight because of a cut when the man who gets cut is completely dominating


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

BHShaman said:


> Pride was obviously not doing something right or they would not have faltered. Adopting basic UFC striking rules may be the first step to something better.


pride's fall out came more from the Yakuza scandal which resulted in them losing thier fuji TV deal not from thier rules or allowed techniques


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

You Are a Clown said:


> i would rather have soccer kicks and stomps than elbows... how are soccer kicks and stomps cheap??? it keeps the fight going and doesnt allow people just to sit on the mat and wait to get up..it makes it more fair and doesnt allow people just to keep shooting and missing it gives a consequence for those fighters who miss the shot.. and elbows are dumb it doesnt do much in the way of damage to an opponent all it does is produce cuts so there is a stoppage which is dumb one lucky elbow can stop a fight because of a cut when the man who gets cut is completely dominating


cough KENNY FLORIAN cough


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

well my life officially just got shittier cause of this

wanderlei will now never be the same.. shogun wont be as effective or as dangerous..

god damnit.. i loved pride.. this hurts


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

lol i think its good that stomps are gone


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't remember any serious injury that came from a stomp or a soccer kick.Cro cop's high-kicks have proved more fatal for example so let's abolish them too.And anyway MMA is not a sport like soccer as this White guy said,since it is "composed" by many different fighting sports.The fact that his company adapted some rules doesn't give him any right to say that this is MMA and everyone has to follow their rules.And finally NBA and the rest of the world have some differences in rules,i guess according to White someone of these two doesnt's play basketball but something else.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

its a real disadvantage to all the chute box camp aint it.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

most of the discussion on this topic is a result of nuthuggery.

if you seriously defend all UFC rules over Pride rules, you are nuthugging. The NSAC castrates MMA so the US doesn't make it die, and that is FACT.

Soccer kicks look frightening. I don't remember seeing one KO or cut anybody.

The happy medium is the least rules possible, while eliminating:

#1 moves that have a chance to kill any fighter
#2 shit that makes the fight stop with little to no damage.
#3 fights that are ended "too" quickly
#4 anything that could cause the fight to stall or go to bed.

Look at the organization. look at how long the matches last. look at the excitement content in these matches. Look at how many are stopped with a result that's different than what it should have been.

Pick your answer, I know mine.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

^^^^^^
I agree with everything you said about the ideal rules but the decision to use the NSAC rules in pride is still a good one to me if only because it standardizes rules so that fighters are all competing with the same rules. I am sick of people bashing Dana White for making this decision (which *he* probably didnt even make) when in reality he would probably universalize japan's rules if the NSAC would allow them in the united states. All you people who hate Dana for this reason (granted there are other reasons to hate Dana) should redirect that anger to the NSAC.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

Organik said:


> well my life officially just got shittier cause of this
> 
> wanderlei will now never be the same.. shogun wont be as effective or as dangerous..
> 
> god damnit.. i loved pride.. this hurts



tell me about it, it will take them longer to adjust with ufc rule even crocop said it wll take time.they better not get rid of yellow card system.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

i hope also they dont get rid of the announcer lady.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

what really ****ed us MMA supporters over was the moment Business men jumped in...who gives a shit if the "mass public" or tuf's dont appeal to the goariness of pride..or dont watch vale tudo because its too vicious..the only reason UFC became such a hit was because it wasnt as real as PRIDE so therefore even white collar families and rich white folk could watch without getting scared...now have them watch PRIDE or Vale-tudo...pft....in the end its all about MIX MARTIAL ARTS...not ratings or marketing profits...either style is great..ufc:thumbsdown: or pride:thumbsup: ...its just things started to go downhill when these stupid people came in that had no idea about the sport and started making money off of it..either way it doesnt matter what really helps the sport...it only matters how much money fertittas make...


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

plazzman said:


> what really ****ed us MMA supporters over was the moment Business men jumped in...who gives a shit if the "mass public" or tuf's dont appeal to the goariness of pride..or dont watch vale tudo because its too vicious..the only reason UFC became such a hit was because it wasnt as real as PRIDE so therefore even white collar families and rich white folk could watch without getting scared...now have them watch PRIDE or Vale-tudo...pft....in the end its all about MIX MARTIAL ARTS...not ratings or marketing profits...either style is great..ufc:thumbsdown: or pride:thumbsup: ...its just things started to go downhill when these stupid people came in that had no idea about the sport and started making money off of it..either way it doesnt matter what really helps the sport...it only matters how much money fertittas make...


Seriously that isnt coherent in the least bit. The small amount I pulled from that incoherent mess makes me respond that if a company isnt making money it doesnt matter how pure or true to the sport it is. Its still eventually going to go downhill.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

i said its no longer a sport..its a business..theres not much we can do but watch...for example UFC is a money making tool and nothing else..no1 at UFC really cares about what theyre doing to MMA..they only care about money and ratings..but PRIDE on the other hand was a sporting showcase...no one really cared about the money until the american business men stepped in...why, dont you think, UFc didnt try and buy out someone actually talented like Shogun or Nog or Overeem(not the best but you know)...theyre talented but Americans dont know who they are...so they wont really care, --> less ratings---> no profit


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

like one poster said if they cant fight without them then they are not fighters. The fighters in te UFC doesnt seem to have a problem without doing it why should PRIDE. I dont think just cause they dont have stomps makes it boring. You will still see the action as before. I for one have never like stomps. Really it was a matter of time before someone got hurt bad by this.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

> i said its no longer a sport..its a business..theres not much we can do but watch...for example UFC is a money making tool and nothing else..no1 at UFC really cares about what theyre doing to MMA..they only care about money and ratings..but PRIDE on the other hand was a sporting showcase...no one really cared about the money until the american business men stepped in...*why, dont you think, UFc didnt try and buy out someone actually talented* like *Shogun or Nog* or Overeem(not the best but you know)...theyre talented but Americans dont know who they are...so they wont really care, --> less ratings---> no profit


Dude you have no idea what you are talking about.Can you say Cro Cop? If they see one fight just one they will be sold. To say PRIDE didnt care about makeing money, are you stupid? If you get into a sport its *ALL* about makeing *MONEY*! Why they hell do you think the brothers bought PRIDE. Better fights=more fans=more money=Good for MMA. Buy them buying PRIDE makes MMA as a whole better. Now we have other companys joining together which makes for a better product. Showtime is paying to show MMA fights. Get a clue


----------



## edinburgheire (Feb 23, 2007)

This is Dana just stiring dung, dont believe the hype.


----------

